# Silverside  fatties /final pics



## africanmeat (Aug 21, 2011)

I don’t know if it is a fatties if not sorry 

I Started yesterday with this 

I got a nice piece of  silverside  I decided to cut it nice and fill it with

Fryed mushrooms ,chillies cumin ,salt, pepper, Hungarian  paprika ,onion, garlic,.

And mozzarella . 
































Lay on the mozzarella and the mushrooms on top 



















Roll it and stuff  it in a net  



















Rub it with garlic powder ,cumin powder black pepper  







It will go to the smoker later  today


----------



## rdknb (Aug 21, 2011)

That look yummy, you can call it what ever you like lol.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't care what you call it, I call it delicious!!

Can't wait to see it smoked


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea Man, what they said.

You keep raising the bar Ahron!


----------



## roller (Aug 21, 2011)

Great Idea !!!!


----------



## erain (Aug 21, 2011)

call it what you want, just dont forget to call me for dinner... thats gonna be real nice and you have some a my favorite ingred... specially the mushrooms and onion!!!


----------



## michael ark (Aug 21, 2011)

I would call it good eating.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks delicious, is that beef?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 21, 2011)

WOW!!!  Can't wait to see some pictures after its smoked and sliced what a great job!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 21, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Looks delicious, is that beef?


yes, 'silverside' is the long side on a sirloin tip steak







the left hand side of the steak pictured above before the seam in the middle.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 21, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> That look yummy, you can call it what ever you like lol.


  Thanks




realtorterry said:


> I don't care what you call it, I call it delicious!!
> 
> Can't wait to see it smoked


 Thanks on his way




SmokinAl said:


> Yea Man, what they said.
> 
> You keep raising the bar Ahron!


  Thanks Al




Roller said:


> Great Idea !!!!


 Thanks




erain said:


> call it what you want, just dont forget to call me for dinner... thats gonna be real nice and you have some a my favorite ingred... specially the mushrooms and onion!!!


  Thanks i love mushrooms




michael ark said:


> I would call it good eating.


  Thanks




oldschoolbbq said:


> Looks delicious, is that beef?


 Yes it is Pop Is right




BlueBombersfan said:


> WOW!!!  Can't wait to see some pictures after its smoked and sliced what a great job!!!


  Thanks




Pops6927 said:


> yes, 'silverside' is the long side on a sirloin tip steak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  As always you right thanks


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 21, 2011)

It came out amazing the family loved it and they polished it did not leave any crumbs.

























Thanks for your patience


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 21, 2011)

That looks great Ahron. Yet another method to add to my ever growing list of stuff

             to do with meat and smoker...James


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 21, 2011)

What a great job!!!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahron, we gonna have to sit down and hash this out!!!  Your fattie my slamon, dam we need to figure out a 2 hour trade route...LOLOL

Looks amazing my southern friend!







Rich


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahron, whatever it is, I want some!  Excellent job!

Pops, thanks for clearing up my questions on the silverside.  I now know what to do to get one, as, in my area I see nothing marketed as "silverside".  I have always wanted to corn one, as I understand it is a favorite for corned beef with the Aussies.  My goal is to try that for a lean "pastrami" with less waste than we get with the brisket.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 21, 2011)

Venture said:


> Ahron, whatever it is, I want some!  Excellent job!
> 
> Pops, thanks for clearing up my questions on the silverside.  I now know what to do to get one, as, in my area I see nothing marketed as "silverside".  I have always wanted to corn one, as I understand it is a favorite for corned beef with the Aussies.  My goal is to try that for a lean "pastrami" with less waste than we get with the brisket.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Always my pleasure to help!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahron:

D   R   O   O   L   ! ! ! 

That looks absolutely delicious!  Congratulations on a superb smoke!


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 21, 2011)

man on man that looks great nice job.. bet it was tasty..


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2011)

Dang Aaron!!!

It's really getting hard to keep up with all of your great smokes !!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2011)

If you turned your back on me you'd find an empty plate and a thank you note! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looks great Ahron!  I love the great dishes you share with us.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 21, 2011)

As always. Thanks pops for the schooling Anytime  you want to teach I'm your humble student.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   .


----------



## ellymae (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks good - may have to try that some time.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 22, 2011)

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> That looks great Ahron. Yet another method to add to my ever growing list of stuff
> 
> to do with meat and smoker...James


 Thanks James




BlueBombersfan said:


> What a great job!!!


 Thanks




AlaskanBear said:


> Ahron, we gonna have to sit down and hash this out!!!  Your fattie my slamon, dam we need to figure out a 2 hour trade route...LOLOL
> 
> Looks amazing my southern friend!
> 
> ...


  Rich my Friend i think it is a great idea i love what you do with Salmon




Venture said:


> Ahron, whatever it is, I want some!  Excellent job!
> 
> Pops, thanks for clearing up my questions on the silverside.  I now know what to do to get one, as, in my area I see nothing marketed as "silverside".  I have always wanted to corn one, as I understand it is a favorite for corned beef with the Aussies.  My goal is to try that for a lean "pastrami" with less waste than we get with the brisket.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


  Thanks




Pops6927 said:


> Ahron:
> 
> D   R   O   O   L   ! ! !
> 
> That looks absolutely delicious!  Congratulations on a superb smoke!


  Thanks pop for the help and the good words
 




tyotrain said:


> man on man that looks great nice job.. bet it was tasty..


  Thanks Oh yes  it was
 




Bearcarver said:


> Dang Aaron!!!
> 
> It's really getting hard to keep up with all of your great smokes !!!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks  It is appraised


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 22, 2011)

meateater said:


> If you turned your back on me you'd find an empty plate and a thank you note!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks and thanks for the warning
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








michael ark said:


> As always. Thanks pops for the schooling Anytime  you want to teach I'm your humble student.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks
 




ellymae said:


> Looks good - may have to try that some time.


 Thanks you will love it


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

Dude that is nothing short of Freaking Amazing.


----------

